# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  JACK SPARROW mâle Parson Russel Terrier 6 ans 10 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* JACK SPARROW
*Type:* Parson Russell Terrier
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *JACK SPARROW*
*Race : Parson Russel Terrier*
*Mâle 10 kg et 43 cm au garrot*
*Né 01-01-2016*
*Arrivé au refuge : 31-08-2020*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*JACK est un Parson Russel Terrier plutôt calme que très actif. Il s'entend avec tout le monde au refuge mais il est très abattu, sa situation pèse sur son moral et il n'a plus vraiment d'envies. Il a un oeil plus petit que l'autre d'où son nom de pirate. Il cherche une famille sans enfant qui connait bien les Jack russels/Parson et leur côté dynamique et clown. Avec ou sans autre chien. Des sorties quotidiennes sont obligatoires.*

Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...68590029931969

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Personne pour notre pirate ?

----------


## Nyunyu

Jai un collègue aujourdhui qui me dit avoir entamé les démarches (ou simple demande?) pour adopter un chien Serbe.
Je lui dit ohh, a tous les coups cest un nobodys dog.
Et ouiiii, il ma envoyé la photo de ce pépère.
Jespère que ladoption va aboutir et quil arrivera vite en France afin quil puisse être choyé comme un petit prince, et quil vienne mettre un peu de baume au coeur à son nouveau papa qui a été plus que boulversé par le départ de son petit chien qui le suivait presque partout.
Je croise fort les doigts pour les 2!  :Smile:

----------


## Kéline

La demande est en cours ^_^

----------


## Nyunyu

Yessss.
Je croise les doigts !!!  :Smile:

----------


## chupachup

Oh dis donc le monde est petit <3

----------


## bab

up !

----------


## chupachup

Jack Sparrow est réservé depuis quelques jours ! On attend de pouvoir ramener de nouveau des loulous pour lui faire quitter le refuge  :Smile:

----------

